# Rat Tattoos...



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

Im thinking of getting 2 more tattoos! one rat tat, & a rabbit.
Im having a hard time picking out the art i like, for the rat, i want it simple, but cute. 
& for the rabbit, i want it realistic looking! big! bold! the rabbit will most likely happen latter. 

Does any of you have any RAT tattoos? how about any other animal related tattoos? 
PLEASE feel free to show-off you tattoos! or help me with ideas!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't have any tattoos, but I have a lot of them planned out and drawn up. A rat tattoo is one that I've been considering putting on my list as well. I was either thinking about putting a hairless rat on my skin or a rattie skeleton holding a rose. I'm still working on sketches.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

be SUPER PICKY with a tattoo artist. I have seen a lot of rat tattoos where they make rats look gross. 

Rats can be gross
and dogs can be mean

But BE CAREFUL, like I can't draw a mean dog, some people can't tat a nice rat.


----------



## centennial (Aug 28, 2012)

For tattoos, ARTISTS are what is important, not the sketch you come up with. Unless you want something predesigned for a specific reason, I find it's best to find an artist whose work you love and then ask them to draw a ratty for you. The best tattoos I've seen have been custom work, and the worst have been "I want this please don't change anything".


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

This isn't mine, but I do think it's cute (though I tend to like most rat tattoos ) http://effyeahrats.tumblr.com/post/3427100676/tattoo-in-memory-of-sammy


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

This is mine


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Personally if your going to get a tattoo find the Best tattoo artist you can find, and I wouldn't get a "girly" tattoo like those butterflies you see on a lot of people, but I mean a tattoo that when you are older and wrinkly that people aren't going to look at you like "gross" but like "She has an epic tattoo, when I am older I want to be like her and have an epic tattoo". Does that make sense? Tattoos were made to tell a story or where you came from, so if your getting a tattoo get an epic one that tells a great story. If not its probably going to look weird and you'll probably going to regret it later in life.

Also there is a HUGE difference between a $10,000 tattoo and a $20,000 tattoo. If your getting a tattoo you want to spend a lot of money because if not your going to get a bad one that's going to fade and will look really deformed and well, ugly. (There a meme thing that showed a 100 dollar lion tattoo, a 1,000 dollar lion tattoo, and a 10,000 dollar lion tattoo, the more expensive looked the best)

Also just a personal thing, not to be mean, but if your getting a tattoo wait till your older or after you have kids. If you haven't had kids yet, if you get a tattoo and you have kids the tattoo is going to stretch and when you loose the weight its going to shrivel up and look terrible. Sorry but I don't want anyone making a huge mistake, I see too many teenagers (some even My age or younger) with tattoos on their backs, ankles, and I just know that when they have kids that silly butterfly tattoo is going to shrivel up and look disgusting. I've also seen the after mass on people who did it, trust me, its not pretty. (Sorry I don't know how old you are)

Tattoos are Permament, if you don't want a permanent one either get some sun screen and "paint" a tattoo on your skin and go swimming (this takes a very long time to do and does have its risk and does last a long time) Or get some sharpies or washable markers, you can make some awesome temporary tattoos with markets (might also help you get an idea if you really want a tattoo or not)

I don't know of any good ones, but as I've already made clear ones that tell a story I think are better, because they didn't get it to "fit in" or to make a new fad or someone dared them, they did it because they wanted to tell their story, rather it be that they fought in a war or escaped a country from child slavery, that when they are older they can show it off to their grand kids and great grand kids.

Sorry if any of this offended you, but I don't like it when people make a mistake, especially with something that is permanent. This is something you want to think over, and save up the most amount of money you can.


----------



## centennial (Aug 28, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> ...
> Also there is a HUGE difference between a $10,000 tattoo and a $20,000 tattoo. If your getting a tattoo you want to spend a lot of money because if not your going to get a bad one that's going to fade and will look really deformed and well, ugly. (There a meme thing that showed a 100 dollar lion tattoo, a 1,000 dollar lion tattoo, and a 10,000 dollar lion tattoo, the more expensive looked the best)
> 
> Also just a personal thing, not to be mean, but if your getting a tattoo wait till your older or after you have kids. If you haven't had kids yet, if you get a tattoo and you have kids the tattoo is going to stretch and when you loose the weight its going to shrivel up and look terrible. Sorry but I don't want anyone making a huge mistake, I see too many teenagers (some even My age or younger) with tattoos on their backs, ankles, and I just know that when they have kids that silly butterfly tattoo is going to shrivel up and look disgusting. I've also seen the after mass on people who did it, trust me, its not pretty. (Sorry I don't know how old you are)
> ...


A few comments on this: I agree with your first point (though $10,000-$20,000 range is outrageous for something smaller than full-torso/body). Just like beautiful artwork is not cheap, beautiful tattoos are not cheap. Tattooing is an art form, not a trade or hobby. It requires creative vision as well as technical mastery. Brilliant artists charge a lot because their art is truly worth that much.

However, I disagree with your second point. Not all locations stretch with pregnancy (in fact, most don't) and most damage you see done to old tattoos is not from the skin stretching as much as it is from SUN DAMAGE. Sun damage is AWFUL for tattoos--well actually, it's just plain AWFUL for your skin, but in normal untattooed skin, you can't SEE the sun damage because those layers of skin are clear. When ink is behind it, you can really see the damage that you have caused to your poor skin by not wearing sunscreen every time you are exposed. 

Lastly, I don't think it is the story behind a tattoo that is necessarily important. If you (and your artist) are moved by your war-fighting story, I'm sure that you and your artist will be able to come up with a beautiful, evocative image that will look good forever. However, if you simply have an ideal or philosophy that is dear to you and your artist is able to capture that in art, that can be equally wonderful. My left arm piece isn't inspired by a "story" or a "time of my life" so much as by a philosophy I hold, and because I found a brilliant artist who was able to understand my ideas, he created a beautiful piece of art that I am proud to have on my body. I won't post the pictures here since this is a ratty tattoo thread and mine is not ratty in the slightest, but I thought I would share the thought.


----------



## SezSorkin (Jun 11, 2012)

Right well I'm covered in tattoos, I have a full back piece with Japanese maple leaves and water, I have a koi half skeve on one arm and a geisha half sleve on the other, i have a gil elvgren pin up on the inside of my forearm to name a few.What's most important is to find an artist that you like their style of work, take in some photos of your babies looking all cute do they know they aren't mean and nasty looking, explain what you want and they will design something around your needs and what you like, a reputable artist wont have any issues making changes to a design that you are not happy with. Think about placement too so it will sit right on your body, very important on a woman in my opinion, my back tattoo curves to the shape of my body do it compliments it. In my opinion the only tattoos that get affected my being pregnant is ones on the stomach area but that's manageable with moisturising lots on that area when pregnant.And for the record I won't regret any of my tattoos when I'm old because I know I lived life to the full and didn't follow the crowed. Tattoos are so common nowadays that I look forward to sitting in that nursing home and comparing mine with the other old folk there


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

SezSorkin said:


> Right well I'm covered in tattoos, I have a full back piece with Japanese maple leaves and water, I have a koi half skeve on one arm and a geisha half sleve on the other, i have a gil elvgren pin up on the inside of my forearm to name a few.What's most important is to find an artist that you like their style of work, take in some photos of your babies looking all cute do they know they aren't mean and nasty looking, explain what you want and they will design something around your needs and what you like, a reputable artist wont have any issues making changes to a design that you are not happy with. Think about placement too so it will sit right on your body, very important on a woman in my opinion, my back tattoo curves to the shape of my body do it compliments it. In my opinion the only tattoos that get affected my being pregnant is ones on the stomach area but that's manageable with moisturising lots on that area when pregnant.And for the record I won't regret any of my tattoos when I'm old because I know I lived life to the full and didn't follow the crowed.* Tattoos are so common nowadays that I look forward to sitting in that nursing home and comparing mine with the other old folk there*


I always say exactly that. When I am 75, there will be plenty of 75 year old ladies with wrinkly tatts!


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

WOW lol yall put in a lot of thought, unnecessary.
i already have tattoos, i justc wanted to SEE some picture of anyone who has tattoos, nothing "extra" just tattoos


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

wow, i just wanted to see some rat tattoos...thats ALL


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

That's just what happens in forums. It's a wonderful thing and a not-so-wonderful thing, depending. Even the simplest of questions can breed extensive discussions.


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

You wanted to see rat tattoos huh? I found some cool ones. 


























But like they said, it all depends on who tats you and how much you pay. When I googled these there were some really, really ugly rat tattoos. Takes a good artist to make one look cool.


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

... i dont think COST matters, its all about the artist. I have 18 tattoos, all costing VERY cheap & ALL my tattoos after 7 years are still good.
I think its common scene to go to the right artist, im an adult, not some teen getting a ally artist to tattoo me, as i said, i JUST wanted to see if other members have any animal related tattoos. As far as a "story" behind a tattoo, i can care less if my tattoos have a "story" thats what my blog is for, stories. My tattoos are cute, no meaning behind any of them other then i sold jewelry, made money, & got me a tat. 

Im not sure with the whole "wrinkle" tattoos \, ive lost 210 pounds and non of my tattoos "shrink" or "streached" as far as me getting older and tattoo's looking bad EH i dont care.


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> That's just what happens in forums. It's a wonderful thing and a not-so-wonderful thing, depending. Even the simplest of questions can breed extensive discussions.


TRUE that.


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok this is legit a design idea I had in case I ever did get a tattoo. I thought long and hard about what sort of one I would get if I ever did get one (not saying that I will get one) and I figured one of my rat Castiel would make sense. He's my little angel and I would love to commemorate him somehow, why not like this?


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

SillydogTheGreat said:


> Ok this is legit a design idea I had in case I ever did get a tattoo. I thought long and hard about what sort of one I would get if I ever did get one (not saying that I will get one) and I figured one of my rat Castiel would make sense. He's my little angel and I would love to commemorate him somehow, why not like this?









thats beautiful!


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok, so i fell in love with this tatto when i found it.






I guess it just depends on your style. I plan on getting a tattoo of 2 rats with thier tails makeing a heart.


----------

